# Memoral for Jean-luc



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a stunningly beautiful old man he was. I am so sorry for you loss. In 10 days it will be a year since I lost my old man, but he was only 12 years 3 months. Lost him to heart attack. But I still have my two golden girls.

You Junior is very handsome also. that is the thing about these goldens, They get into our hearts and we just can't seem to live without at least one. I think naming the new one Junior is a great idea.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Jean-Luc was a handsome boy. Your home must have seemed very empty without him there. After 17 years sharing a life can become very comfortable. It will take some time before life with Junior is as easy. But in the meantime Junior will ease the pain of your loss.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Jean-luc passed away from a tumor of the spleen. There simply wasn't anything they could do for him. 

He never had any major health problems till the end. 

It was really hard.... he got to where he simply wasn't eating.... I was even hand feeding him baby food at the end.... it finally got to where he wouldn't eat anything.... so I had no choice to but to have him put to sleep. It was the hardest decision I ever had to make.... but I knew he would die of starvation if I did nothing.... and I couldn't stand to see that happen. I knew his suffering was more important than my own. 

Rest comfortably my dearest friend.... *I will ALWAYS LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Jean-Luc was a handsome boy. Your home must have seemed very empty without him there. After 17 years sharing a life can become very comfortable. It will take some time before life with Junior is as easy. But in the meantime Junior will ease the pain of your loss.


Junior has already helped in ways I could never count. It's not the same.... but I already LOVE Junior very very much.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He was quite a stunning l;ooking senior. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

How blessed you were to have Jean- luc for 17 years. What a handsome boy. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the new junior addition


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your old boy - you have your memories of him, keep them in your heart where they will remain forever

Run free Jean-luc and sleep softly


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

These posts always bring me to tears...Hugs to you, your family, and Jr.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, 17 years- how amazing! Your Jean-luc had such a sweet face. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

what a beautiful old boy!!! I'm so sorry that you are without him now... but how incredible that you got to spend 17 wonderful years together!!! Your new baby is precious and I'm glad he is helping you to heal!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wabmorgan said:


> It was really hard.... he got to where he simply wasn't eating.... I was even hand feeding him baby food at the end.... it finally got to where he wouldn't eat anything.... so I had no choice to but to have him put to sleep. It was the hardest decision I ever had to make.... but I knew he would die of starvation if I did nothing.... and I couldn't stand to see that happen. I knew his suffering was more important than my own.
> 
> Rest comfortably my dearest friend.... *I will ALWAYS LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!*


Welcome to the forum. I am very sorry for your loss.You did the kindest and most unselfish thing for your dear friend...may Junior bring you many years of joy and love in Jean-Luc's honor. I am sure he is pleased you have opened your heart to another....Junior you are very sweet


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. How lucky you were to share 17 years with Jean-Luc...... it's always heartbreaking to have them leave us no matter how long we are blessed with their presence, but I hope Jr. helps put joy and love back in your heart. I truly believe our bridge dogs help is heal and find another to share our lives with. What a wonderful tribute to him that he would have a Jr. to honor him. Please jump in and join our discussions and have fun.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome man. I had to make the same decision for my Kody when he was 11...I know how painful that is. I am glad that you found Junior to help fill some of the void in your heart left by Jean-Luc.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Jean-Luc was a very handsome fellow. How wonderful that you were able to enjoy his company for so many years. Junior has some big pawprints to fill. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow - 17 years is very impressive, but I'm sure when the time came it did not seem like long enough. He was a handsome devil for sure.

Good luck with the new puppy, he is cute!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome. Sorry for the loss of your Old Fella. 17 years is a gift few get. My Sam was 12 when he passed on. It was one of my worst days ever. Junior will help you fill the Golden void left behind. I look forward to seeing more pics and stories.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Much Thanks to all for the kind words. 

My vet had referred me to another vet to have an ultrasound sound done to see what exactly was going on. The other vet looked at the patient information form I filled out and said, "WOW... is he really 17 years old!!!!!???" I confirmed he was indeed, the vet said, "That is just incredible." 

I was telling the breeder I got Junior from about Jean-luc..... she said, "I've never even heard of Golden living for that long." 

As many of you have said, when they are wiith you so long it is really hard to let them go. I was blessed to have him for so long. 

But to quote Dr McCoy,_ " He's not really dead. As long as we remember him." _

I know I will always remember.... he will always live in my memories. 

To quote Captain Kirk, _"Of my friend, I can only say this: of all the souls I have encountered in my travels, his was the most...... human."_

He was indeed..... he was the sweetest dog anyone would ever want.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Jean-Luc!! Godspeed Sweet Boy.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

wabmorgan said:


> Junior has already helped in ways I could never count. It's not the same.... but I already LOVE Junior very very much.


No, it's never the same. All good, but different. 

At some point a friend mused 'wouldn't it be wonderful if you could clone Opus..." or in your case Jean-Luc. I understood what they were thinking... that a clone would be the same dog. But even that wouldn't be the same. It's much more then just DNA... it was all those individual life experiences that originally shaped her personality. And it's just not possible to recreate those.

So, the only real choice is to move forward. 
And you have already started your journey down that path. But this time you have Jean-Luc as your guide and Junior as your traveling companion.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Jean-Luc!! Godspeed Sweet Boy.


What an awesome photoshop of my dearly departed Jean-luc. Thank you VERY MUCH!!!!! I know he would appreciate it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

A photoshop of Jean-luc on the Bridge... Bridge of the USS ENTERPISE 1701-D... that is. (Santa needed some help.) 








(This was a Christmas card I sent out a few years ago.)


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Just a few more photo's of Jean-luc!!!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I am so sorry for your loss. Jean Luc was an absolutely beautiful boy. His face is so sweet and his eyes are so gentle, happy and kind in those pictures. I am glad you have found solace in your new friend and I wish you many years of joy together.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG--that pic of him asleep in the field with a t-shirt is PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jean-Luc was handsome indeed. 17 years is a very long time to share your heart, and I am sorry for your loss. Bringing Jean-Luc, Jr into your home is certainly a great tribute to the old gent, who is, I am sure, smiling in approval.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

*Just a couple of Jean-luc stories:*

Just a couple of Jean-luc stories for everyone:

Several years ago.... Jean-luc at the vet and there was a little girl there. She was probably 3 or 4. Standing she was face to face with Jean-luc. She was clearly fascinated with this huge doggy that was standing in front of her. She started hugging on him and pulling at his ears. 

At one point, she pulled just a little too hard on an ear and Jean-luc gave her a little nip. It was so gentle though.... she simply said, "Ouch doggy that hurt." No tears or crying from her and she went back to hugging him... it was so sweet. 

The next story involves my nephew. He was squirting Jean-luc with a water gun and Jean-luc was trying to eat the stream of water. Then Jean-luc got even in a BIG way. He suddenly jumped up and kicked my nephew in the chest knocking him into the pool. (I could almost swear he was laughing!!!!.:lol


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

wabmorgan said:


> Junior has already helped in ways I could never count. It's not the same.... but I already LOVE Junior very very much.





Bob-N-Tash said:


> No, it's never the same. All good, but different.
> 
> At some point a friend mused 'wouldn't it be wonder if you could clone Opus..." or in your case Jean-Luc. *I understood what they were thinking... that a clone would be the same dog. But even that wouldn't be the same. It's much more then just DNA... it was all those individual life experiences that originally shaped her personality. And it's just not possible to recreate those.*
> 
> ...


I had a similar conversation with some else. The parallel I drew was, If we both go by a computer, the same computer, same software, same everything.... within a few months.... yours won't look anything like mine. You or I will have added new software, add more hardware, at some point they will still be similar but they will be different. 

As you said.... it's not just in the DNA.... it is all the life experiences. 

With that said.... Junior is a sweetie. One thing he does... and Jean-luc didn't do this.... he will climb on to my bed and lay his snout down across my neck. :heartbeat He wakes me up when he does that but I don't let him know. He then goes to sleep there. 

Jean-luc (and now Junior) both love to cuddle. :heartbeat


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and I am so very sorry for your loss! I enjoyed all of his photos - he's a very handsome guy for sure. You new Jr. is adorable and I look forward to getting to know him!

I so excited to have another star trek fan on board  My 4 month old golden boy is named Kirzon "Dax" : He recently did a 48 hour missing on us, but is home safe and sound now. When he first went missing I told my family that I named him "Dax" and Dax always comes back. I'm glad that Dax didn't come back as someone else or anything :

I enjoyed the stories about your Jean-Luc too! I do hope to get to know junior and read all about his antics as he fills your heart back full with golden love!!!!


Tiffany


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I am glad DAX made it back home OK. MY very first dog, a little beagle did that as well. He was gone for 3 days.... we started to think he wasn't comming back. Then a neighbor spotted him 3 blocks away. He was asleep on a porch. 

Other names I had suggested to me for Junior were: Patrick, Professor Charles Xavier, Avery Bullock(from American Dad), Data and Worf

I finally decided to just stick with the Jean-luc name and go with Jean-luc,jr.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

wabmorgan said:


> But to quote Dr McCoy,_ " He's not really dead. As long as we remember him." _
> 
> 
> To quote Captain Kirk, _"Of my friend, I can only say this: of all the souls I have encountered in my travels, his was the most...... human."_


Ahhh, tears enough at a loving memorial to your Jean Luc, but the above quotes were the same my brother used on a memorial to his beloved Irish Setter.....
Yes, another Trekkie
I named my Scottish Terrier of years ago "Beam Me Up Scotty", :

Thanks for sharing, and your Jr. is a handsome boy, welcome!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Just a pic of Jean-luc's dog house. (Junior is using it on occasion now)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is the most beautiful tribute for Jean-Luc. I love his face and the one of him laying in the grass. Love the Christmas card also. Jean-Luc is now watching over your family and teaching Jr everything he needs to be a fantastic dog. Thank you for sharing this tribute with us.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Another pictue of Jean-luc. 
Notice how the door way of the dog house had now been made round and a patch piece was added at the right side. [Jean-luc had been chewing on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!] 








There is a half eaten apple in front of Jean-luc. We have apple trees and he would eat them. He would only eat to to the core and always left it behind.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

*Six months*

It has now been six months that my dear Jean-luc went to the bridge. 

Altough I now have Jean-luc, jr. .... I still miss Jean-luc very very much.

You were such a sweet boy.... I miss you... and you will always be in my heart :heartbeat

Rest easy my dearest freind..... play hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both Jean Luc and Jean Luc Jr. are very handsome boys. I'm sure you think of Sr. everyday but I'm also sure the Jr. keeps you very well entertained and very busy.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Junior CERTINLY keeps me busy!!!!! Forget the engerizer bunny.... they will be using Junior next!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jean-Luc was a well loved boy. I hope you are finding it easier as time passes to remember him with a smile, without the tears. 

You are obviously a Trekie.....Live Long and Prosper 
Ike has Tidewater Golden's in his background, and 
there is a Star Trek theme to some of their litters.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jean Luc looks alot like my first golden Shammy. You are so blessed you had him with you for 17 wonderful years. But I know how much you miss him, I still miss mine that are gone and always will.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

*September 16th*

September 16th is Jean-luc's birthday. 

He would have been 18 years old. 

Rest confortably my dearest friend.... I will always :heartbeat *LOVE* :heartbeat you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You were the sweetest dog anyone would ever want. 

I will never forget you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Always on my mind..... forever in my heart!!!!!!!!!!!

Before I forget, Junior says to say "hello"!!!!!!!!!!!!

You would be most proud of your new namesake.... Junior is doing a wonderful job carrying on the "Jean-luc" name in your honor.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Birthdays are hard. Thinking of you and Jean Luc.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

My aunt even made Jean-luc a birthday cake last year. 

He even got a peice. (Don't worry no choclate... it was Angel Food!!!!!!!! :heartbeat for my little angel.)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah bdays are tough times. I have a couple of 8 x 10s with collars draped over that I have a hard time passing.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

*2nd anniversary*

Tomorrow will be the 2nd anniversary of Jean-luc passing away.  

Oh.... how sad  

Jean-luc.... you were such a good boy. 
You are dearly missed!!!!!  my dearest big boy. 

Run free.... play hard!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Jean-luc was a very handsome guy..I am so sorry for your loss, anniversarys are so hard.
Jr is a great looker too


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Jean-Luc was a very handsome fellow. How wonderful that you were able to enjoy his company for so many years. Junior has some big pawprints to fill. Welcome to the forum.


 
Junior has done well at filling those big pawprints!!!!!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

amy22 said:


> Jean-luc was a very handsome guy..I am so sorry for your loss, anniversarys are so hard.
> Jr is a great looker too


Jr says Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The anniversaries are so hard and I hope you can find some comfort in your memories. I know Junior will help heal some of your pain.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I am sure this is a bitter sweet time for you. So full of joy , yet reminders of Jane Luc Sr. We went through the same thing with our Golden we lost in April 08 & then got another girl in March 09. You are right, it won't be the same, but this one will be special & have his own little ways you love just as much.
We actually added a 2nd puppy this time about 6-7 months later & that has really made this great.
Thank you for sharing the story of both Jean-Lucs with photos.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Much thanks to all. 

I still miss my Jean-luc.....but... Junior is a wonderful boy and I love him very very much.

I just wish they lived longer.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are always tough, we know they are coming and we think we have prepared ourselves, but the pain still hurts. I'm sure your boy is playing hard, running free, and also looking down on you all with a smile

Sleep softly Jean-Luc


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thoughts go out to you at this time. Jean-Luc must have been one special dog. Another love affair is just starting. Hope Junior lives up to his namesake!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

^^^ SO far Junior has done an excellant job at filling Jean-luc's huge paw prints. 

I'm sure Jean-luc is very proud of his namesake.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Hello Jean-luc my dearly departed friend. 

Its been 3 yrs now since you left... and even now I still miss you. I still have a tear in my eye.... even with Jean-luc, Jr. resting on my shoulder as I type this. 

Junior has been a good boy.... you would be most proud of your namesake. 

Take care. Run fast.... as I know you can..... Play hard. 

Love Always, 
Billy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds as if Jr. is an excellent #1 ! I am glad he is there to get you through this day.
"In our hearts forever!"


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

J-L is flying amongst the star at warp 9.9!!! Godspeed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean-Luc*

I am so very sorry about your loss of Jean-Luc-what a gorgeous boy and 17 is an AMAZING AGE!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength today. 

(I remember when I first joined here that I got a kick out of your sig pic.)


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Yes.... the signature pic is a Christmas card I made up of Jean-luc several years ago. 

People I sent it to got a real kick out it. Needless to say my vet loved it. :lol: 

One friend ask what I was going to do to top that.... needless to say... I never did.  The card was already the best it could be.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

piston said:


> J-L is flying amongst the star at warp 9.9!!! Godspeed


Godspeed indeed.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> It sounds as if Jr. is an excellent #1 ! I am glad he is there to get you through this day.
> "In our hearts forever!"


Jr is fantastic.... I could have never ask for better new friend!!!    

(I am sure my Jean-Luc is very happy I found Jr.)


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Well.... here I am again.    

Sorry...... I have missed you my dearest Jean-luc.... you were certainly the best/sweetest dog anyone would have ever wanted. 

Run/play hard my dearest friend. Know that I will always LOVE <3 you.

PS.... Jean-luc, Jr sends his love. He has done a wonderful job filling those HUGE paw prints of yours.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Jean-Luc was beautiful, it must have been very sad for you after 17 years together, you must have some wonderful memories to look back on. We were hand feeding Daisy porridge until the end, but she just didn't want food and we knew that she'd had enough.

Glad that Jnr has helped you, he looks lovely


----------



## Sandy's Momma (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your Jean-Luc. I lost my Sandy on January 9th so I understand your pain. She was 13. Actually Sandy looked almost identical to Jean-Luc from what I can tell from the picture. I hope they are playing together! Also, have fun with your beautiful new puppy! I had no plans of getting another dog at this time in my life, but life without a Golden feels empty, so I am considering one in the future. Enjoy him!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Anniversary dates are always hard. Day when you first time held him in your arms, birthdays not celebrated together, departure date, every single one bring memories back on loved ones and time we spent together. I am glad you have Junior to love and make new memories waiting for time to pass before you meet you boy again.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

HolDaisy said:


> Jean-Luc was beautiful, it must have been very sad for you after 17 years together, you must have some wonderful memories to look back on. We were hand feeding Daisy porridge until the end, but she just didn't want food and we knew that she'd had enough.
> 
> Glad that Jnr has helped you, he looks lovely


Much thanks.... Jr is WONDERFUL!!!! I could not have gotten more lucky. I am sure my dearly departed Jean-luc would approve of the job Jr is doing. 

17 years is a long time... in fact I had ran Jr by the vet office to pick up some heartworm preventive... there was an elder gentleman there... he was really upset... they had told him his dog may not be around much longer.... I wished him good luck and told him I understood... I told him of Jean-luc. His dog was only 9.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Sandy's Momma said:


> I'm so sorry about your Jean-Luc. I lost my Sandy on January 9th so I understand your pain. She was 13. Actually Sandy looked almost identical to Jean-Luc from what I can tell from the picture. I hope they are playing together! Also, have fun with your beautiful new puppy! I had no plans of getting another dog at this time in my life, but life without a Golden feels empty, so I am considering one in the future. Enjoy him!


In my case... I was so heart broken... I dont know if I would have ever gotten any better without Jr. I know he has been an absolute joy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Anniversary dates are always hard. Day when you first time held him in your arms, birthdays not celebrated together, departure date, every single one bring memories back on loved ones and time we spent together. I am glad you have Junior to love and make new memories waiting for time to pass before you meet you boy again.


They are... but at the same time... when I see Jr take off across the lawn at warp speed ..... reminds me of Jean-luc when he was able to do the same. 

Kind of like turning back the clock. 

Jr has been fantastic... I am sure Jean-luc is very proud of Jr.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Love the name Jean-Luc! So sorry for your loss, but so wonderful you had 17 years together.


----------

